
Withdrawing sent invitations automatically on LinkedIn - brunomvsouza
http://brunosouza.info/withdrawing-sent-invitations-automatically-on-linkedin/
======
nnnnni
Man, I hate LinkedIn. This is a perfect example of why.

Do people actually take their service seriously?

~~~
sc0rb
Yes, many contractors make very good use of Linkedin to speak with recruiters.

------
jonemo
I hate how many pages turn the "invite your friends" feature from a convenient
way to set up your new account into an obnoxious risk to accidentally spam all
your contacts. LinkedIn definitely aren't the only ones to blame, you could
even say that they are nice about it, since at least theuy don't scrape your
iPhone contact list without you even noticing.

But there is one thing about LinkedIn's implementation that is just
inexcusable: They send the emails in such a way that they get through to all
mailing lists the "sender" of the message is subscribed to! So every week or
so somebody else will accidentally invite the entire local cycling community
or a nationwide robotics mailing list to become their contacts on LinkedIn.
It's embarrassing to the "sender" and wastes the recipients time. Way to
generate hate, LinkedIn!

(I know that identifying mailing lists can't be 100% accurate, but both of the
examples have addresses matching _@lists._ And if you weren't sending the
emails in the senders name in the first place, you wouldn't have this
problem.)

------
inokon
This is great.

But even though I withdraw my invite, the invitation still sits in their inbox
so when a month from now that person gets to it they get confused. My wish is
that Linked in exposed the list that they are mailing. Do I really want the
random guy from Craigslist joining my network. I'm surprised there isn't a
larger outcry to their traps.

------
gergles
LinkedIn's customer service has a tool that will remove all of these for you
and remove them from the recipient inboxes (on the service, obviously it can't
remove the email copies) as well, should this happen to anyone else. It was
mentioned in the aftermath of the Matt Haughey LinkedIn situation.

~~~
brunomvsouza
Could you please provide the link for the tool?

~~~
gergles
As I said, LinkedIn's CS has it. You submit a request to them and they use
something on their end to zap away all the unaccepted invites.

~~~
brunomvsouza
Thanks for the clarification [redacted]!

I already sent the request about week ago. And they replied just today.
Unfortunatelly too late. I think it was good thing don't waiting for them with
my arms crossed. I probably avoided a lot of new unwanted connections.

The funniest thing is that they said I have still have 50 pending sent
invitations that I did not withdraw. But Linkedin's sent invitations page says
"There are no sent invitations.".

------
woodchuck64
> Last week I fell into a Linkedin’s trap.

The best way to avoid future traps:
<http://help.linkedin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/63>

~~~
pavel_lishin
Why did that require a loading screen and 'widgets'?

<http://i.imgur.com/1eok5yj.png>

~~~
andreyf
But only the first time, after that it's bypassed (even after I clear
cookies?). It says "Oracle" on the bottom right, maybe it's some product of
theirs...

Edit: oh, every linkedin help center page says "Oracle" in the bottom right? I
never understood this kind of branding... does it really help something?

------
webwanderings
Is there a way to opt out from receiving such emails, for those who are not on
Linkdin to begin with?

~~~
pavel_lishin
You could probably set up a filter, but this is sort of like asking if you can
ask the USPS to not deliver any mail from a particular individual.

~~~
webwanderings
lol, good analogy. So it seems we have come full circle removing distinction
between offline and online world. The people can send unsolicited junk mail on
the Internet as same as they do off-the-Internet. Extra work for USPS and
extra work for citizens.

------
od2m
Sendgrid strikes again! (they send email for LinkedIn)

~~~
codegeek
to be honest, don't you think this is more of an issue with _how_ linkedin is
using sendgrid instead of sendgrid itself?

~~~
od2m
Yes and no… Graymail _IS_ the new spam. So when your company sends 800/million
pieces of it day, you own that discussion.

